# Have I missed the boat?



## hampshire hopefuls (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi All,
My 1st post, probably the 1st of many!
After visiting Dubai on more than one occasion and doing all of the basic homework, I am looking to start the job application process and this is where I would appreciate your input.
My last post was working as a GM in a multi million £ turnover retail outlet in the UK. 200+ employees, covering over 60 concessions. Salary £40k +bonus, co car, health ins.
Looking at vacancies along these lines I note that the recruiters are looking for degrees and quite a few state 40yrs being max age.
Guys I am a retail professional that didn't go to uni, and I'm the wrong side of 40.
Should I be applying from the Uk or would you recommend I spend some time there trawling the recruiters?
Any and all advice would be appreciated
Thanks Lisa


----------



## showmedubai (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,
I too heard that age matters for some hiring companies or managers. Dubai tends to be the place for yuppies. I got a job with a multinational company in a senior role and I am 42. I was hired by their office in the UK and interviewed at the globak HQ in the US but I will work out of the Dubai office. I guess they mainly looked at my experience and did some background check with senior leaders whom I knew. 
If you could connect with a UK based retailer or recruiter before you explore job opportunities in Dubai, then you would avert any discrimination and could potentially get an honest answer and / or a fair offer.

Good luck


----------



## hampshire hopefuls (Aug 26, 2012)

showmedubai said:


> Hi,
> I too heard that age matters for some hiring companies or managers. Dubai tends to be the place for yuppies. I got a job with a multinational company in a senior role and I am 42. I was hired by their office in the UK and interviewed at the globak HQ in the US but I will work out of the Dubai office. I guess they mainly looked at my experience and did some background check with senior leaders whom I knew.
> If you could connect with a UK based retailer or recruiter before you explore job opportunities in Dubai, then you would avert any discrimination and could potentially get an honest answer and / or a fair offer.
> 
> Good luck


Many thanks Showme,
I'd kinda guessed that was the case.......Wish sometimes, companies could look beyond age and look at the experience people can bring to their organizations.
Will contact UK recruiters but think I'll drop a few cv's to the Gulf ones too in the vain hope
Thanks again for your input


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I know a senior retail person here very well. When you have enough posts PM me and send me your CV. She will let you know what your prospects are. Retail still doing well in Middle East.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

hampshire hopefuls said:


> Hi All,
> My 1st post, probably the 1st of many!
> After visiting Dubai on more than one occasion and doing all of the basic homework, I am looking to start the job application process and this is where I would appreciate your input.
> My last post was working as a GM in a multi million £ turnover retail outlet in the UK. 200+ employees, covering over 60 concessions. Salary £40k +bonus, co car, health ins.
> ...


Well I'm moving over soon and in my 50's, heavy experience though and most of the expats for my company are in their 40's but then again we are in construction.

Also moving from Hampshire!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm from Hampshire too. Near Hook.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

hampshire hopefuls said:


> Should I be applying from the Uk or would you recommend I spend some time there trawling the recruiters?
> Any and all advice would be appreciated
> Thanks Lisa


Hi Lisa,

I would definitely recommend spending time here rather than searching from the UK. 

In my experience and that of others it makes a big difference physically being here especially if you have face to face meetings with professional recruitment companies who will do their best to promote you, after all it is in their interests too!

Check out this website link which you may find of use:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

StewartC said:


> I'm from Hampshire too. Near Hook.


Me too!


----------



## hampshire hopefuls (Aug 26, 2012)

StewartC said:


> I know a senior retail person here very well. When you have enough posts PM me and send me your CV. She will let you know what your prospects are. Retail still doing well in Middle East.


Certainly will Stewart, thanks


----------



## hampshire hopefuls (Aug 26, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> Me too!


LOL.....It seems, we have quite a Hampshire collective going on here!
I'm just outside Lyndhurst


----------



## hampshire hopefuls (Aug 26, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> Well I'm moving over soon and in my 50's, heavy experience though and most of the expats for my company are in their 40's but then again we are in construction.
> 
> Also moving from Hampshire!


When are you going Blaze? My partners in construction (of sorts)


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

It's a very beautiful part of England.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

hampshire hopefuls said:


> When are you going Blaze? My partners in construction (of sorts)


Late September with family following in October


----------

